# pc crashed lost everything what programs do i need



## TallAdam85 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello I recently had my pc crash and lost everything on it. That realy sucks cause I had alot of pics and flyers saved on it. The back up  I had did not work anyways just wondering, now that I got a new Window on here what programs should I download to stop spyware and all that fun stuff and where to go thanks alot 

adam


----------



## dubljay (Jun 19, 2006)

Anti-spyware

spybot search and destroy
http://www.download.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10401314.html?tag=lst-0-1


Adaware personal edition
http://www.download.com/Ad-Aware-SE-Personal-Edition/3000-8022_4-10399602.html?tag=lst-0-1


Mozilla Firefox, a web browser far superior to IE in terms of protection and ease of use and features.
http://www.mozilla.com/


Free antivirus - Works with other antivirus programs (this and mcaffe make a great team)
http://www.download.com/AntiVir-Personal-Edition/3000-2239_4-10543945.html?tag=lst-0-1


Firewall
http://www.download.com/Jetico-Personal-Firewall/3000-10435_4-10418587.html?tag=lst-0-1


If you insist upon using IE get a pop-up blocker
http://www.download.com/Pop-This/3000-7786_4-10250864.html?tag=lst-0-1



Also _turn off _Windows XP System Restore.  If you are hit by a virus a virus can be stored in the back up files.  Antivirus programs do not scan and cannot clean these files.

Keep windows up to date (that is if its a legit copy :uhyeah

All the programs I have listed are free and have served me well.

Keep all your software up to date.  Antivirus and spyware programs should be updated on an almost daily basis.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions about the use or installation of these programs.  

Also visit http://www.rustaz.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=152 it is a forum hosted by Bob that is dedicated to computers.  There are plenty of geeks ( I use the term affectionately:ultracool) there that have extensive technical knowledge.

-Josh


----------



## Toby (Jun 20, 2006)

dubljay said:
			
		

> Also _turn off _Windows XP System Restore.  If you are hit by a virus a virus can be stored in the back up files.  Antivirus programs do not scan and cannot clean these files.
> -Josh



That's true... But it's a double edged sword. Cause' if you have system restore on and you install something and it messes your computer up, you can simply restore your computer to an eairler point, before the error occured.

I have it turned on, but that's just my choice.

This is what I use to protect my computer.

Anti-Spyware = SpywareBlaster (blocks the installation of spyware all together and it's free.) I also use Webroot Spysweeper 4.5.
AntiVirus = Eset Nod32 2.51.26.
Firewall = Agnitum Outpost Firewall Pro 3.51.

I'd also suggest getting an external harddrive to use as a means of backing up your improtant information and files.


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 20, 2006)

It may be too late now ... but some might suggest ... 

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/6244002/wo/nM2hGsBXvk7W36rHNMR1G2OsOEc/2.?p=0


----------



## Kacey (Jun 20, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> It may be too late now ... but some might suggest ...
> 
> http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore.woa/6244002/wo/nM2hGsBXvk7W36rHNMR1G2OsOEc/2.?p=0



You must have been logged in, because when I looked, I got this:



> [FONT=Geneva,Helvetica,Arial]Your session has timed out after a period of inactivity. Please return to the Store Menu to continue shopping.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I'm curious about which machine you were suggesting.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 20, 2006)

You might still be able to recover the data from the drive.  

If you have another system running something like Norton Disk Doctor, you may be able to salvage the partition / data, and then copy over the files to a different drive.  

If you're going to use Interenet Explorer, turn on the built-in popup blocker (assuming you've installed SP2), and use the aggressive setting.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 20, 2006)

I go with AVG for anti-virus.

Ad-Aware for spyware, Spybot too if the person has lots of problems with it.

Zone Alarm for firewall

Windows Updates should be done regullarly.

Internet Explorer never used.

It's also a good idea to partition your drive, store the important things on a seperate partition, or even a seperate drive.  Have a Linux live cd burnt and on the shelf in case things go wacky.  Often you can boot the CD, retrieve the important stuff (or fix the system if you know how)


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 20, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> You must have been logged in, because when I looked, I got this:
> 
> But I'm curious about which machine you were suggesting.


 
The 20" I-Mac is just sexy as hell. I have been trying to resist myself, but I think Jobs is going to Borg me. For $1700 bucks, that computer just seems to be smokin'.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 20, 2006)

All good suggestions up there. Make sure you have SP2 on there and use a different browser than IE6. Opera is another good browser... http://www.rustaz.com/forum/showthread.php?p=186845#post186845

However I would like to mention that you only need to reinstall the programs you use. If say you have MS FrontPage but don't use it.... then don't install it. If you have other programs you don't use don't install them...keeps the system running clean. Also if you use more than 1 instant messenger you can simply download Trillian or Gaim and it will connect you to the messenger you wish to connect to...even run all of them at once off of 1 program.

External hard drives, thumb drives (a.k.a. flash drives) are all good things to have because you can save all your documents to them and it doesn't matter what you do if your system goes down you still have them.


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 21, 2006)

anti-virus - AVG
software firewall - ZoneAlarm
ad ware checking - adaware

I used both Outlook and Thunderbird for email, if you keep Windows updated (use automatic update feature) and DON'T open emails with attachments from folks you don't know you shouldn't have problems.

I also use both I/E and Firefox as my Web browers, again keep things updated and you shouldn't have any issues.


----------

